# Who Was In Mi Today?



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I saw 2 Outbacks today: 1 on eastbound I96 between Lansing and Detroit and another on eastbound I94 between Mt. Clemens and Port Huron. Was it any of you?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nope not me









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow Nonny you sure do get around for somone that lives up near Big Rapids.
Thats quite a hike.









Wasn't me,








MaeJae


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Wish it was us, but it wasn't! Just made reservations for the weekend after next, but would love to be on the road or in a state park NOW!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

MaeJae and Don,
I know nonny won't mind me adding this reply - are you two going to the MI rally? We'd love to have you and your families there!!! We've hardly got enough to stage a potluck!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Not us. We will be going west later this week, but Michigan is not on our list this time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> MaeJae and Don,
> I know nonny won't mind me adding this reply - are you two going to the MI rally? We'd love to have you and your families there!!! We've hardly got enough to stage a potluck!
> 
> 
> ...


Nope...DS is graduating! getting ready for that. This will be the last long weekend to get everything set.









MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Not me.







Something about work thinking you should show up even if it's perfectly good camping weather.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks, socialstudiesmom! You're right MaeJae, I was in Big Rapids on Saturday, Grand Rapids on Sunday, Royal Oak, Warren and Port Huron on Monday. AND I saw another Outback on northbound M-66 between Remus and Barryton today!!!! I have never seen an OB on the road until yesterday and now I've seen 3 in 2 days! Was that you, Z-family?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

socialstudiesmom said:


> MaeJae and Don,
> I know nonny won't mind me adding this reply - are you two going to the MI rally? We'd love to have you and your families there!!! We've hardly got enough to stage a potluck!
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but not this year, But maybe next year you never know

Don


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

nonny I was 1 last north on i69 near marshall, 2 east on i96 btween lansing and howell. and 2 east of flint on 169 2 weeks ago figured new delevers to dealers.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooooooh, could be, Wabbit!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I might have been the one on 94. Was it a new red durango and a 25 rss ?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

It wasn't me







I was camping at Yankee Springs!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to see tow vehicles on 2 of the 2. I actually thought the OB on I-94 was a 23RS like mine with a white Ford pick-up. Do the 23 & 25 look alike? Son, quit your gloating!







I knew it wasn't you because you were AT WORK! It was Monday that I saw the OBs! Now, go to the Niagara Falls thread for messages for you there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wish it was me...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Me, too, Oregon_Camper. The only thing better would be if you were coming to the MI Rally on Memorial Weekend.


----------

